# installing a soaker tub



## buffer (May 31, 2010)

i am going to install a 6' soaker tub on a concrete floor.i need to set it on a platform to lift it off the floor about 4" to run the drain over about 18" to where the old shower drain was.the tub came attached to a sheet of 3/8" osb and there is 4 (4"x4") blocks glued to the plywood for legs.are those legs the only thing that the tub needs to sit on or can i knock them off and set the plywood base right on my platform which will be built out of 2x4 and 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

